# Draw Length.................



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Have a question for the Pros. If you DL is anywhere from a 1/2" to a 1" too long how would that effect your shot? Right now Im shooting a 30" DL but Ive noticed that I have to hyper exstend my bow shoulder to get the full effect of the wall. With a straight arm and extended shoulder Im not shootin too bad but I do get alot off right flyers and Im thinking its my DL being too long , what do the Pros think?


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

If you think your draw lenght is to long it is. If you think your draw lenth is correct its probably a hair two long. If you feel your draw lenth is just a hair two short its most likly the right length.


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

*draw*

X2, what he said!:smile:


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

asquires2, 

To answer your question...

Right arrows (right hand archer) are usually a sign of collapsing. If your draw length is to long then your accuracy will suffer:smile:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*pic*

have someone take a pic of you at full draw and post it or send it over


----------

